# 2014 2LT Build



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Cruze is looking good, keep up the good work!


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Nice lookin build; My advice, get the Tune as your next mod...totally worth it, changes the car.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Wow, that looks great.

I've made my decision, definitely going with the 2LT wheels.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Very nice, welcome to the forum!


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

sparkman said:


> Wow, that looks great.
> 
> I've made my decision, definitely going with the 2LT wheels.
> 
> ...


I like the 1LT wheels we have. I think it makes the car look robust. 

But thats the weird thing about preference, everyone seems to have their own taste. One of my friends loves the look of his steel wheels. The first thing he did when he bought the car was rip off the hub caps right in front of the sales guys. I'm also not 100% sure but he might be slightly crazy.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

chevrasaki said:


> I like the 1LT wheels we have. I think it makes the car look robust.
> 
> But thats the weird thing about preference, everyone seems to have their own taste. One of my friends loves the look of his steel wheels. The first thing he did when he bought the car was rip off the hub caps right in front of the sales guys. I'm also not 100% sure but he might be slightly crazy.


Yeah, I keep going back and forth. Lol

Your friend is a bit crazy, ha ha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WT7203 (Nov 14, 2015)

cdb09007 said:


> Nice lookin build; My advice, get the Tune as your next mod...totally worth it, changes the car.


Waiting for the mailman to deliver it, hopefully it came today! Thanks for the advice.


----------



## WT7203 (Nov 14, 2015)

sparkman said:


> Wow, that looks great.
> 
> I've made my decision, definitely going with the 2LT wheels.
> 
> ...


Lots of red Cruzes around my area but I haven't seen any with these wheels...


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Looking good so far!


----------



## ranger024x4 (Jan 13, 2016)

nice!


----------



## WT7203 (Nov 14, 2015)

Installed the CAI & Trifecta Advantage tune over the weekend. Very, very happy with the tune! Still has a little hesitation from a standing start. I've got the BKR7E 4644 plugs, will be installing them soon.


----------

